# اصنع خليتك الشمسيه بنفسك ... راي



## محمد ابو الحمزة (19 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الاعضاء الكرام 
نتيجة بحثي عن الطاقه البديله .. وبالاخص الخلايا الشمسيه وجدت هذا الموضوع عن كيفية صنع الخلايا الشمسيه في احدى المنتديات وتبين انه مقتبس من احدى مواضيع الاستاذ م.محمد الكردي 
في هذا المنتدى .. ارجو ممن لديه معلومات عن تجربتها فعليا
ومناقشة المواد الداخله في تصنيعها الرد مع فائق الشكرـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نص الموضوع المنقول ....
أقدم لكم طريقة مجربة لصناعة خلية شمسية صغيرة ومبسطة تعطي 0.5 فولت و وحوالي 200 مللي أمبير وحجمها بحجم بطارية آلة حاسبة 
*المواد المطلوبة:* 

1. لوحين زجاجين صغيران ( شرائح طبية)
2. ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم.Tio2 (بودرة بيضاء تشبه الحليب)
3. كربون.(ممكن من قلم رصاص)
4. حامل.
5. لهب بنزن أو شمعة.
6. نصف كوب توت أو أي سائل لزج أحمر.
7. شبكة موصلة للكهرباء أو مادة Sn o2 التن أكسيد.

*التنفيذ:*


1. ضع كمية من أكسيد التيتانيوم في قطارة وأعد محلوله وراعي زيادة تركيز الأكسيد قدر الإمكان أي محلول مركز.
2. أعد الشبكة الموصلة على لوحي الزجاج وضع على إحداهما الأكسيد ثم قم بتسخينه على نار هادئة ليتجمد واتركه 15 دقيقة.
3. ضع على الشريحة الأخرى الكربون.
4. بعد 15 دقيقة ضع صفيحة الأكسيد في التوت.
5. ثم طبقها مع صفيحة الكربون.
6. أخرج سلكين من كل لوح وعرض الخلية للشمس ثم خذ القراءة على جهاز الفولتميتر.


*تفاصيل التجربة:*

محلول ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم هو شبه موصل وهو العنصر الأساس في الفكرة إذ إن أشباه الموصلات هي المستخد الأساسي في الخلايا الشمسية وهنا استخدمته لأنه الأكثر وفرة كمادة في الصيدليات
طبعا راح تقولوا ليش مش السيلكون والسبب لأنه غير متوفر كأسيد عندنا ولا أدري لماذا؟

أما عن موضوع تسخين المحلول فذلك ليتجمد ويتماسك كطبقة ومن ثم مزجه بالتوت اللزج ليتماسك أكثر ويتداخل مع الكربون لكن تداخل سطحي فقط

الكربون معروف وهو هنا لاعطاء القطبية الثانية

أما مادة التن أكسيد فهي مادة شفافة موصلة للكهرباء وهي مادة نادرة جدا والكثير لا يعرف عنها الكثير

وهي توضع لتجميع الالكترونات على الأقطاب ويمكن أن نستبدلها بشبكة لتمر الأشعة ونجمع الالكترونات لكن أكيد الكفاءة تكون أقل

من أين يمكن الحصول على الشبكة ؟؟؟
امسك keyboard وكسره حتلاقي شبكة التوصيل تحت الأزرار وهي الأنسب

فيمكن الحصول عليها من لوحة مفاتيح قديمة مثلا أو من آلة حاسبة مسطحة أو غيرها

أتمنى تجربوها تكليفها معقولة والمواد سهلة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

انتهى الموضوع

:15: محمد ابو الحمزة :15:


----------



## هاشم102 (20 يوليو 2007)

*الخلايا الشمسية الصباغية dye solar cells*

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي الكريم على طرحك هذا الموضوع الذي باعتقادي انه سوف يكون ثورة في عالم صناعة الخلايا الشمسية .
ولكن عندي بعض الملاحظات التي ااتوقع ان تغني الموضوع 
1- ان الخلية التي طرحت تصميمها في عرضك السابق لن تعمل لسبب بسيط وهو افتقادها الى عنصر هام لم تذكره وهو المحل الكيميائي والذي يتالف من اليود واليود الثلاثي ضمن مادة محلة غير مائية.
وبشكل مفصل اكثر يتالف من اليود و يود البوتاسيوم و محل مثل الغليكول .

2- الصعوبة تكمن في هذه الفكرة لتطبيقها هي المواد ففي بلادنا لايمكن الحصول على هذه المواد بالسهولة المتوقعة فانا لدي التصميم الكامل لهذه الخلية منذ سنة تقريبا ومازلت احاول الحصول على 
مادة وحيدة ولم استطيع الحصول عليها لربما لاني ابحث في المكان الخطا .

3- الحقيقة ان الشدة الكهربائية التي تكلم عنها الاخ الكريم وهو مشكور على موضوعه هذا ليست 200ميلي امبير بل تتراوح من 3 الى 8 ميلي امبير لكل 4 سنتمتر مربع وهي تساوي تقريبا ما كفاءة الخلية السليكونية وبفولط حوالي 0.5 فولط لنفس المساحة . 

3- الشيء الاخر الذي اريد ان اقوله هو انني حصلت منذ فترة طويلة على وثائق تفصيلية لصناعة هذه الخلية ولكنني اريد من خلال موقعكم ان يقوم متطوع بالبحث عن عن المواد اللازمة لصناعة الخلية 
وساطرح الوثائق كاملة ان شاء الله في حال توصل احد لمواقع وعناوين المواد المطلوبة لصناعة الخلية وهي كالتالي :
اليود / يود البوتاسيوم / اثيلين غليكول 
حمض الاستيك / الميثانول/ عصيرالتوت وهذا متواجد 
ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم/ الغرافيت او الفحم 

اكسيد القصدير / الفلور / لصناعة الطبقة الشفافة الناقلة للتيار 

4- هناك بدائل كثيرة لكني وضعت الاكثر سهولة في الحصول عليها 

5- المادة الصباغية ايضا لها بدائل كثيرة على سبيل المثال يمكن استخدام صباغ الشاي الاحمر العادي بدل عصير التوت الاحمر البري .

6- لدي حوالي عشر بدائل لكل مادة ذكرتها ولكني فضلت عدم ذكرها كلها وان كان من المفيد ذلك .

7- ارجوا ان لااكون اثقلت عليكم واشكر سلفا كل من يعمل على تامين هذه المواد .

8- ان كان احد من الاخوة يعرف مهندس كيميائي يمكن يساعد .


ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم هاشم102


----------



## الباحث المهندس (20 يوليو 2007)

لو تكرم الطارح لهذه الفكرة تزويدنا بتجربة عملية مدعومة بالصور


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم الموضوع ماخوذ عن موضوع طرحته سابقا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19584

ساقوم بحذفه لانه مكرر

اعتذر وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (20 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعزائي الكرام .. انا نوهت ان الموضوع يعود للاستاذ الفاضل م محمد الكردي ومنقول منه ..
والموضوع ليس من طرحي .
ارجو مراجعة مقدمة الموضوع انني عرفت صاحب الموضوع بشكل واضح .. لو ماتطلع عندكم المقدمه ماادري .. وفي النهاية وضعت خط وكتبت نهاية الموضوع وذكرت ارجو اعادة القراءة رجاء
يااستاذي م محمد الكردي الفكره رائعه ومهمه لنا خلينا نستانس بمناقشة واحد من مواضيعك طالما انه
تحت اشرافك في نفس المنتدى ذلك فخرا لك .. يااستاذ صارلنا يومين متواصلين بدون طاقه تذكر.....
وكل موارد الطاقه البديله لدينا نفذت... شكرا لك لتقبل ذلك انتظر ردك الجميل 

:5:  اخوك محمد ابو الحمزة :78:


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (20 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ الكريم هاشم 102
اذا تكرمت وللمنفعه العامه لكل الاعضاء ممكن تنزل الموضوع الوارد في ردك اعلاه بتفاصيل اكثر اخي الكريم نزله كموضوع مستقا واشرح ماتفضلت به من بدائل مع وجهة نظرك وسنقوم كل منا
بطريقته الخاصه الاتصال بمحلل كيميائي لمساعدتنا او رفدنا ببدائل او معلومات عن العناصــــــــــر
التي ذكرت انها غير متوفره .. نحن ننتضر منك رد بهذا الصدد ارجو ان تلبي الطلب ..
 انت تعرف مدى اهمية هذا الموضوع في الوقت الحاضر اعتقد يهمك ويفيدك مثل مايهمني
 ويفيدني والكثير من اخواننا الذين يعانون من ازمه في الطاقه ....... :81: 
 مع خالص امنياتي 
 محمد ابو الحمزة :77:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يوليو 2007)

اعتذر اخي الكريم لم انتبه لما ذكرته في أول موضوعك فمن شدة رغبتي بمعرفة الطريقة

ولانني توقعت انها طريقة جديدة بدات بقراءتها فورا واكتشفت انها نفس الطريقة 

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (21 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخي الكريم م. محمد الكردي على الرد 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الاخ الكريم هاشم 102 ننتظر ردك الحلو مع مناقشة التفاصيل 

محمد ابو الحمزة


----------



## م.فلسطيني (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هاشم102 (21 يوليو 2007)

الاخوة الكرام 
منذ الصباح وانا احاول كتابة رد لكن هناك مشكلة كانت في ان مربع الرد السريع لايظهر لدي ولكن حللت المشكلة .

الشيء الذي اريد ان اقوله هي ان الموضوع هو لمشرف الطاقة المهندس محمد الكردي لاشك في ذلك وهو مشكور على ذلك .

اما بالنسبة للاخ ابو الحمزة فان البدائل التي قلتها في مشاركتي السابقة هي الاسهل مثلا بدل اوكسيد التيتانيوم يمكنك استخدام اوكسيد النوبيوم او اوكسيد التنتاليوم او اكسيد السترونيوم واضنك اكتفيت وهذه كلها مواد نادر من ان تجدها بشكل خام 

اما اكسيد التيتانيوم فانا اضن انه اكثر توفرا ففي السعودية هناك شركة متخصصة تنتج اوكسيد التيتانيوم 

و انا لا امانع في ذكر كامل تفاصيل صناعة الخلية الشمسية الصباغية ولكن يااخوة كما ذكرت جدوا لنا المواد اولا.

وانا اتعهد لكم في حال وصلتم الى ارشادي الى المواد فاني ساشرح بالتفصيل الممل صناعة الخلية من الالف الى الياء والتي لاتحتاج الى معدات غالية الثمن .

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alsane (22 يوليو 2007)

dear brother


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (22 يوليو 2007)

*الاخ هاشم 102*

اعتقد انو هنا بالهند كل المواد الى تحتاجها للخلية الشمسية الخاصة بك

وانا ابحث عن المواد الاولية لصناعة الدائرة الالكترونية لانتاج لرغاز الهيدروجين وجدت انو هناك الكثير من المواد الرخيصة هنا ولكن علمود تاخذ الى تحتاجة لازم تاخذ كمية علمود تحصل على خصم كمية.
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق:31: 
مع التحية
محمد
22\7\2007


----------



## هاشم102 (23 يوليو 2007)

الاخ المهندس المشرف محمد طارق 

شكرا على متابعة الموضوع :
اذا كان بمقدورك الحصول على اوكسيد التيتانيوم فهل بمقدورك ارسال كمية معينة الينا وسوف اتكفل بكل التكاليف .
وسنكون من الشاكرين .

اخوكم المهندس هاشم .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 يوليو 2007)

في هذا الموضوع أتمنا تعاون الجميع ويسمح بالتواصل بكافة الطرق الممكنة وأنا سأرعى العملية

بالتوفيق


----------



## alhabbash (23 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير والله انه مو ضوع حلو


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (23 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الكرام ..حصلت على تقرير لوصف ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم واليكم هذا الجزء الذي قد يفيدنا
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


ثانياً: وصف المادة
تعد مادة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم من مضافات الأغذية كمادة ملونة بيضاء (والتي تحمل الرقم الدولي 171 ) المعتمدة من قبل اللجنة المشتركة لمضافات الأغذية Joint FAO/WHO Expert Committee on Food additives (JECFA) وكذلك من هيئة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية Food and Drug Administration (FDA) والاتحاد الأوروبي (EU) ، وهي لا توجد في الطبيعة بشكلها النقي ، ويجرى لخام المادة عدة عمليات تقنية بواسطة غاز الكلور فتنتج مادة الروتايل (Rutile) أو بعملية الكبرتة فينتج عنها مادة الاناتيز (Anatase) وكلتاهما تستخدمان كمواد ملونة في عدة صناعات ومنها صناعة الأغذية.


ثالثاً : دراسات تقييم السمية :


بينت دراسات تقييم السمية لمادة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم ما يلي:
1. مادة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم صعبة الذوبان جداً وعند تناولها مع الغذاء فإنها لا تمتص ولا تخزن بالجسم .
2. عند تناول مادة ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم مع الغذاء بمعدل 200 ملجم/كجم من وزن الجسم فإن مسارها بالجسم يكون عبر القناة الهضمية دون امتصاص ولم توجد لها آثار بالعضلات أو بأنسجة الكلى أو بالكبد كما لم تظهر آثار منها بالبول أو بالدم. 
3. وفي دراسة لتأثير ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم على حيوانات التجارب وجد أنه عند تناولها للمادة مع الغذاء بمعدل يصل إلى 50000 ملجم لكل كيلوجرام من وزن الجسم لم يؤدي ذلك إلى ظهور أورام سرطانية في تلك الحيوانات. 
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن أحجام حبيبات مسحوق المادة ضئيلة مما يساعد على انتشارها في جو المصانع التي تقوم بتنقيتها وتجهيزها في عبوات ولذلك فالخطر من وجودها (أو من وجود أي عوالق أخرى من المواد صلبة) في بيئة العمل ، هو عند ارتفاع كمية العوالق الصلبة في الهواء مما يؤدي إلى استنشاقها بكميات كبيرة وبصفة متواصلة يومياً طوال ساعات العمل فإنها تتجمع في حويصلات الشعب الهوائية – ومع استمرار ذلك لفترات طويلة وفي هذا السياق فقد بينت الدراسات التي أجرتها الوكالة الدولية لأبحاث السرطان (International Agency for Research on Cancer "IARC" ) أنها قد تكون سبباً في الإصابة بسرطان الرئة نتيجة تجمعها (كمادة صلبة) في الرئة وهذا ما بينته الدراسات التي بنيت عليها إرشادات إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – وحددت الحد الأعلى لوجودها في بيئة العمل . وقد بينت نفس الدراسات أن تناولها عن طريق الفم ( كمادة مضافة للغذاء ) ليس له تأثيرات صحية سلبية بالنسب المصرح بها.......
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ارجو التواصل لعلنا نصل الى مانسعى اليه وشكرا لكم


----------



## هاشم102 (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخ ابو الحمزة على المعلومات القيمة 
لقد توصلت ايها الاخوة الكرام الى التركيبة المطلوبة لاكسيد التيتانيوم من شىء في متناولنا جميعا 
يستخدم اكسيد التيتانيوم في صناعة اقلام المزيل (correction fluid ) او الماسح او الكوركتير الابيض وبنسبة تراوح بين 40 الى 60 بالمئة مع مادة محلة و مادة لاصقة بولميرية 

المادة المحلة غير عضوية وظيفتها بقاء المزيج لزج لفترة معينة بعد اخراجه من العبوة لسهولة العمل به ثم تتطاير 

المادة اللاصقة لتزيد تماسك المزيج بعد الانتهاء من وضعه على الكتابة المراد ازالتها وطبعا هذه التركيبة هي ما نريده 
فعند عمل الخلية الشمسية الصباغية فان المادة المحلة تتطاير ونتخلص منها اما المادة اللاصقة فيمكن الاستفادة منها في عملية اخرى هامة وهي عمل مسامات داخل طبقة الاكسيد لكي تملىء بالصباغ ( عصير التوت الاحمر او صباغ الشاي الاحمر ) ويتم عن طريق العملية التالية :

قبل جفاف طبقة اكسيد التيانيوم نعرضها الى حرارة عالية تصل الى 450 درجة مئوية ويفضل ان توضع في فرن مايكروييف لفترة حوالي خمس دقائق فهذا يؤدي الى احتراق البولمير وتصاعد غازات وهذا يؤدي الى ترك مسامات كثيرة داخل طبقة الاوكسيد والتي بدورها ترفع كفاءة الخلية وبهذه العملية نحصل على الاكسيد فقط . 

لقد جربت هذه الطريقة بنفسي . 

اما الايثانول فهو السبيترو وهي مادة كحولية مطهرة ويستخدم ايضا كوقود يمكن ان تجده في الصيدليات فقط اطلب السبيترو . 
اذا هنا حللنا مشكلة اكسيد التيتانيوم بقي لدينا اليود و يود البوتاسيوم 
والزجاج المغطى بطبقة ناقلة شفافة 
ساوافيكم بالجديد في حال اكتشفنا شيء
على تواصل ان شاء الله


----------



## هاشم102 (24 يوليو 2007)

ارجوا من الاخوة المهتمين تدوين المعلومات لديهم و مراجعتها حتى لاتضيع الافكار سدى لانني في حال الوصول الى تطبيق التجربة بالكامل ساشرح التفاصيل الكاملة لصناعة الخلية .

والسلام عليكم


----------



## هاشم102 (24 يوليو 2007)

شيء اخر نسيت ان اذكره هو الزجاج المغطى بطبقة ناقلة فكرت في السيدي روم العادي فهو يحوي طبقة من الالمنيوم الشفاف نوعا ما لكن واجهتني مشكلة هي ان المنيوم موجود بين طبقتين من البلاستك .

هل لديم فكرة عن مادة شفافة ناقلة للتيار سهلة الحصول عليها ورخيصة .

بالنسبة لليود ويود البوتاسيوم فهناك محلول يدعى كاشف اللويحة يستخدم في طب الاسنان وكذلك يستخدم في كشف جودة عسل النحل اذا كان احد الاخوة لديه فكرة فليدلي بدلوه 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم هاشم 102 .... بالتوفيق 
متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (24 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الكريم هاشم.تحيه
1.هل يمكنك الاستفادة من شاشة التلفزيون باي حجم كانت .. يمكنك الاستفاده منها حين تقوم بكسرها
فالشاشات تحتوي عل مقدمة وموخره ..المقدمه هي التي تضهر الصوره لنا وتكون خارج غلاف التافزيون ..... وهنا حديثي عن الموخره واقصد بها هي ماخفي من الشاشه داخل كفر التلفزيون 
.. والموخره تتكون من انبوب زجاجي بطول 14 سم ويسمى عنق الشاشه والتي توجد به كاثودات
الالوان الثلاث ... ومايهمك هنا جدار الشاشه المنتفخ المرتبط بالانبوب والواجهه .. فهو زجاجي 
100% لاشك بذلك ومن الجهه الاخرى مطلي بمادة كاربونيه موصله كهربائيا لانها تقوم بتفريغ
الشحنات الى الارضي وانا متاكد من موصلية الزجاج من احدى جهاته .....
2. اخي الكريم هنالك مادة كاربونيه سائله يتم طلاء الاجسام بهاء لتصبح هذه الاجسام موصله كهربائيا 
وبقماومة متباينه حسب الطلب وانا عملت بهذه المادة ايام الحصار على بلدي على سبيل المثال
كنا نعمل مقاومه متغيره (سلايد) عن طريق طلاء مادة الفرايت بمادة الكاربون السائله ......
كذلك حاليا هناك معامل محليه تقوم بشراء الشاشات القديمه واعادة طلائها من الخلف بهذه الماده


شكرا لك اذا كانت الحلول اعلاه لاتفي ساقوم بايجاد البديل لااني انشاء الله متمكن من ذلك

ابو الحمزة


----------



## هاشم102 (25 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الكريم ابو الحمزة شكرا على متابعتك .
فكرتك جيدة ولكن ربما تكون مكلفة بعض الشيء وانوه هنا ان هذه العملية يمكن استخدامها لمصعد الخلية والذي يمكن ان لايكون شفاف بينما المهبط يجب ان يكون شفاف لان مبدا الخلية الشمسية الصباغية يعتمد على وصول اشعة الشمس الى منطقة اتصال الاكسيد بالصباغ حيث يتحرض الالكترونات وتنتقل عبر الاكسيد الى المهبط .
هناك فكرة اسهل وارخص بالنسبة للمصعد وهي استخدام المراة العاية كما تعلم المراة تحوي ثلاث طبقات الاولى زجاج ثم طبقة من القصدير او الفضة ثم طبقة دهان عادي . لازالة الدهان رطب المراة لمدة وجيزة ثم حك الدهان بالظفر سيبقى القصير الناقل ولكن انتبه ان تحك الطبقة المعدنية جربتها انا ونجحت وهكذا يمكن ان تطلى بالكربون لتشكل المصعد ولكن تبقى المشكلة بالمهبط . 

وهذه صور للخلية :


----------



## هاشم102 (25 يوليو 2007)

كذلك هنا صورة اكثر تفصيلا:






TCO : تعني مادة شفافة ناقلة هنا وضعوا مادة اكسيد القصدير المعالجة بالفلور لكلا المهبط والمصعد 

و بالنسبة للمصد يكن استخدام اي مادة ناقلة مع الكربون كما تؤكد الوثائق التي بحوزتي . 

Pt : كربون يمكن ايجاده باقلام الرصاص او اي مصدر اخر طبعا هنا كربون نقي .

الالكتريت : مادة لنقل التيار هنا تاتي قصة اليود .
سيلنق : مادة محلة وهنا الايتانول والميثانول .
dye : الصباغ عصير التوت الاحمر او الشاي او عصير العليق .
النانو كريستالين : تعني ان ذرات اكسيد التيتانيوم يجب ان تطحن جيدا للحصول على ابعاد الذرات لما يقارب الميكرون . 

شكرا وعلى تواصل ان شاء الله في حال استجد اي شيء ساوافيكم به .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله النقاش توسع وانا اتابع ولي مشاركة قريبة ان شاء الله

شكرا على الاثراء


----------



## هاشم102 (26 يوليو 2007)

الاخ المشرف مهندس محمد الكردي .

الفضل الاول لك في عرض هذا الموضوع المهم والمفيد .
نحن تلاميذك في النقاش .

ننتظر مشاركاتك القيمة 
السلام عليكم


----------



## هاشم102 (28 يوليو 2007)

الاخوة الكرام طالت غيبتكم 
نريد افكار جديدة 
توصلت الى موقع يشرح طريقة صناعة طبقة شفافة ناقلة للتيار بسيطة وسهلة استخدام كلوريد القصدير Sncl2 ولكني تشائمت عندما عرفت ان المادة المذكورة سابقا ليست سهلة التصنيع على حد ماعرف 

ولكن رغبت عرضها عليكم ربما يعرف احد كيف نحصل عليها مع العلم ان المادة تستخدم في حفظ الوان الاغذية والعصائر .
طريقة صناعة الطبقة الشفافة سهلة اذا توفرت المادة وتتلخص برش طبقة من المادة السابقة والتي تشبه الطحين الابيض على اللوح الزجاجي بعد تنظيفة وتسخين الزجاج الى درجة حرارة 430درجة والتي يكن الوصول اليها بموقد المنزلي فتتشكل طبقة من اكسيد القصدير الشفاف الناقل للتيار على الزجاج . 

وهاهو رابط الموقع للتفصيل اكثر. 

http://www.teralab.co.uk/Experiments/Conductive_Glass/Conductive_Glass_Page1.htm

وشكرا .

ننتظر مشاركاتكم .


----------



## alsane (28 يوليو 2007)

home made solar cell


----------



## هاشم102 (29 يوليو 2007)

*الاخ الكريم*

الشكر الجزيل على مشاركتك واثراء الموضوع .

قرأت الطرق التي طرحتها ولكن لا اظن ان احد فينا يمكنه الحصول على مادة واحدة مما هو موجود لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية الشيء الاخر ان كفاءة الخلايا النحاسية ضعيفة جدا بالمقارنة بالخلايا السليكونية والخلايا الصباغية التي يدور النقاش حولها .

وهنا لابد ان اذكر مزايا الخلايا الصباغية :

1- المواد الداخلة في تركيبها اكثر سهولة في الحصول عليها .

2- طريقة التصنيع سهلة بالمقارنة بالخلايا من انواع اخرى مثلا الخلايا السلكونية تحتاج الى تقنيات عالية للتصنيع .

3- الخلايا الصباغية اكثر كفاءة من الكثير من الخلايا الاخرى وتساوي كفاءة الخلايا السلكونية 

4- يمكن للخلايا الصباغية ان تعمل في جميع الضروف الجوية لذلك فهي تنتج في امريكا للجيش الامريكي وهذه الميزة ناتجة من ان الخلايا الصباغية تتاثر بالاشعة غير المرئية وتحولها الى طاقة كهربائية .

لذلك فانه من الممكن تصنيع الخلايا الصباغية تصنيعا كاملا وتجاريا بالمنزل وليس فقط للتجربة 
وهنا اريد ان اتحدث عن تجربتي في اوكد لك ايها الاخ الكريم انني حصلت على اغلب المواد الازمة لتصنيع الخلايا الصباغية من مواد متوفرة بالمنزل فمثلا : 

اكسيد التيتانيوم من سائل تصحيح الكتابة او ما يسمى الكوركتير .
المتانول او الايتانول من سائل المطهر السبيترو ويكنك الحصول عليه بسهولة 

محلول اليود من الصيدلية ويسمى كاشف اللويحة 

عصير التوت او الشاي 

الغرافيت او الكربون من قلم رصاص او من خلال الحرق بشمعة او ما يسمى الشحار او السخام .

الزجاج من اي لوح زجاجي مهمل في المنزل 

وحتى الطبقة الشفافة الناقلة يمكن عملها بالمنزل وحسب التصميم الذي تريده حسب الطريق المعروضة سابقا .

وهنا اشير ان هذه المواد هي المواد الاساسية لصنع الخلايا الصباغية وليست بدائل بما يعني انك ستحصل على الكفاءة الكاملة وليست ناقصة 

طبعا هناك بدائل كثيرة وهي ايضا تعطي نفس الكفاءة .


الشكر الجزيل لمشاركتك واغناء الموضوع .

والسلام عليكم .


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (31 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم هاشم 
الاخوه المتابعين الكرام
اعتذر عن انقطاعي هذه الفتره بسبب امرا طارئا حصل لي وقد كنت حريصا على متابعة ماتتوصلون له
يوميا .......................... ساعود معكم انشاء الله اليوم او غدا 

محمد ابو الحمزة البصري :55: :55:


----------



## هاشم102 (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على عودتك اخ محمد ابو الحمزة 
الخوة الاعضاء توصلت الى طريقة سهلة للحصول على مادة كلوريد القصدير اللامائية اللازمة لصناعة الطبقة الشفافة الناقلة للتيار وساعرضها عليكم ان شاء الله في المرة القادمة .


لن اتاخر عليكم .

والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخ alsane على الملف المفيد جدا

أتمنى لو تطرحه في مشاركة مقبلة مترجما ليستفيد الجميع أو سأحاول انا ذلك لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع


----------



## انور2006 (1 أغسطس 2007)

اعطنا المزييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

أكيد هذه الفكره مش هينه لو بنقدر ننفذها ببلادنا بشكل فعال لغيرنا ميزان القوى بالعالم


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

مع اني شاهدت بالتلفاز عن بيت بأمريكا لا يستعمل الا الخلايا الشمسيه


----------



## الرسام888 (2 أغسطس 2007)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## xmansi (8 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد سررت كثيرا بهذا الموقع وبهذا المنتدى وبجميع أعضائه الكرام.........
أنا مهتم جدا بالطاقة الشمسية وممكن أن أشارك معكم بقدر استطاعتي ، لقد ذكرت يا أخ هشام أن مادة أكسيد التيتانيوم متوفرة في السعودية. سوف أبحث عنها وأخبرك لكن ممكن تذكر لي باقي المواد الكيميائية لكي يكون مشواري واحد للشركة الكيميائيات.

علما بأنني لست مهندسا ولا كيميائيا لكن أعتقد بتظافر الجهود نستطيع فعل المستحيل.
أخوكم محمد سعيد
السعودية


----------



## xmansi (8 أغسطس 2007)

أخي هشام 
السلام عليكم
نسيت أن تكون مسميات المواد باللاتيني والعربي اضافة كما الاحتياج لكل مادة اذا افترضنا أنا سنصنع خلية مقدارها كذا في كذا.
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو البكر (8 أغسطس 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء 
ان اوكسيد التيتانيوم متوفر عند معامل الدهان هو المادة التي تعطي الدهنات البيضاء لونها الابيض فعليكم بمعمل للدهان


----------



## xmansi (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
هل تصدقون يا اخوان من خلال بحثي في قوقل وجدت أن اوكسيد التيتانيوم تستخدمة شركات الأغذية في تبييض الحلاوة الطحينية. وهذه المادة منع استخدامها في الاغذية لانها ضارة. ومن خلال البحث وجدت انها تستخدم في بعض مركبات التجميل ( للوجه) لتعطيه نضارة (لكن أعتقد أنها خطيرة ولا تصلح لهذا الاستخدام .
المهم أن المادة لا أعتقد أنها نادرة وهي موجودة ومتوفرة .


----------



## xmansi (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
وجدت شركة وطنية لأوكسيد التيتاويوم في السعودية
وهذا رابط التصال بها:
http://www.cristalarabia.com/00_contact.asp

وهذا موقع الشركة:
http://www.cristalarabia.com/


----------



## xmansi (9 أغسطس 2007)

رابط بمواقع عدد من شركات الطاقة المختلفة

http://saudiarabia.roro44.com/sections-55.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشاركات طيبة جدا أتمنى في يوم نكون قادرين على تنفيذ افكار جديدة على ارض الواقع


----------



## هاشم102 (9 أغسطس 2007)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم 

شكرا على تفاعلكم 

بالنسبة لمادة اكسيد التيتانيوم المطلوبة فالمتابع للموضوع من البداية يعرف كيف 
يحصل عليها بسهولة فقد حللنا المشكلة باستخدام سائل اقلام التصحيح او الماسح او الكوركتير التي تحوي اكسيد التيتانيوم بنسبة تصل الى ستون بالمئة .

اما الكميات التي نحتاجها فلا نحتاج الى كميات كبيرة فيمكن صناعة خلية متر بمتر فقط بحوالي 250 غرام من كل مادة .

اما بالنسبة للاسم اللاتيني فلا ارى داعي لوضعه كون كل المواد معروفة بالاسم العربي ولاتوجد مشكلة بالاسم .


----------



## م/احمد سالم الدوله (9 أغسطس 2007)

*موضوع شيق انا فعلا متحمس له*

مشكور علي الفكره الرائعه 


ahmed_lala20062001***********


----------



## xmansi (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
طيب يا أخوان لماذا لا نبدأ
لماذا لا نعمل خطة عمل مقترحة ثم ننفذها
مثلا:
1- ماهو المنتج الاخير الذي نريد ان ننتجه وفائدته الخ.
2- ماهي المواد التي نحتاجها.
3- نوفر المواد والذي ينقص نبحث عنه.
4- نبدأ بالتصنيع التجريبي.
5- نختبر المنتج.
6- ننناقش المشاكل التي واجهتنا من خلال النتائج.

هذا ما عندي ولكم الخيار في الحذف والتعديل أو الاضافة
مع جزيل ا لشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أغسطس 2007)

اتمنى لو نبدا بطريقة حقيقة عن طريق جمعية او مؤسسة


----------



## xmansi (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
يا أخوا لو انتظرنا المؤسسات فلن تلتفت لنا يجب أن نبدأ ونضحي فعندما نخرج شيء على أرض الواقع بإمكاننا اشراك المؤسسات واقناعها.
نحن لن نخترع اختراع جديد نحن سنحاكي ما فعله الآخرون.
كلكم يعرف قصة الياباني الذي أدخل صناعة المحركات الى اليابان ياليت كل واحد من يقرأها مرة ومرتين وألف مرة .
ثم يطبق ما فعله الياباني . 
أنظروا الى أين وصلت اليابان بسب دافعيته وتحديد هدفه . انقلبت اليابان رأسا على عقب.
هو لم يخترع شيئ جديد .
انما قام بمحاكاة ما هو موجود .
ياليت نصل الى مرحلة التقليد.
انظروا الى تايوان والصين...............كن نقول هذه صناعة صينية فاشلة .........الآن العالم مندهش على سيطرة الصين على الاسواق العاليمة بمنتجاتها .
بدأت بتقليد منتجات أصلية علما بان المتج التي تنتجه قد لاتستمر ليوم واحد ...........لكن الآن انظروا لقد وصلت مرحلة ليست بالبسيطة...................


هيا نبدأ ..................

أنا مستعد أن أبدأ لكن أريد من يضع يده معي من الاخوة في هذا المنتدى ............ونتحدى بأننا بعون الله سننجح..........
توكلوا على الله وأبدأو......................


----------



## xmansi (11 أغسطس 2007)

لدي فكرة لماذا لايكون هناك منتدى خاص بالافكارالتي تم انجازها فعلا .
ولا أدري هل يوجد مثل هذا في الموقع أم لا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 أغسطس 2007)

أخي الكريم الفعل مختلف لماذا أقول نحتاج لمؤسسة ؟

لان الموضوع يحتاج دعم مادي من الصعب على الأفراد توفيره ... وأنا جربت قبل ذلك وفشلت

لان المادة ضعيفة جدا ومجال كمجال الطاقة المتجددة يحتاج الكثير من الجهد والمال والوقت ...

لذلك لابد من مؤسسة ترعى أو جمعية وهم كثر لكن البركة في أعضاء المنتدى أن يلفتوا انتباهم

لموضوع الطاقة المتجددة ...


----------



## محمود طيبي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

كل الشكر موضوع جميـل :20:


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الذهب123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت وفقك الله


----------



## m.n.a.k (31 مايو 2008)

معللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللم


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (31 مايو 2008)

*كتاب وجدته قد ينفع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد لاحظت اهتماما كثيرا بهذا الموضوع اكثر بكثير من المحركات الهيدروجينية وللأسف 

لأن تقنية استخدام الهيدروجين سهلة جدا ويمكن تطبيقها حتى في المنازل

اما تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية فهو ممكن ايضا ولكن يتطلب جهدا وموادا خاصة واناس ماهرين

عموما قبل طرح مشاركتي في هذا المجال احب ان اذكر موضوع اخبرني به احد اصدقائي من المانيا

فهو لديه قريب في امريكا في احدى المدن وهو مشترك في نظام محلي لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية عن

طريق الخلايا الشمسية والفكرة سهلة تتمثل بشراء مجموعة الواح من الشركة المجهزة للكهرباء 

باقساط شهرية ويربط مع شبكة المدينة ويعمل عليها منزله بالكامل فلو استهلك كمية كهرباء اقل من 

مقدار التوليد لديه فسيعطى نسبة ربح او يخصم من الأقساط الشهرية وبالتالي اصبحت ايضا 

مورد مالي بسيط له وحسب ما ذكر لي لحد الآن لم يتجاوز الكمية الممنوحة له منذ تنصيب المنظومة 

وبالطبع لو تجاوزها سيدفع مبلغ اضافي :86:




فكروا مع في هذه الفكرة بدل ان نصنع خلايا شمسية يمكن ان نكون شبكة كهربائية لعدة منازل وربطها

عن طريق ربما محولات او وحدات سيطرة وبالتالي باستثمار رأس مال معين في هذا المشروع يمكن 

ان نوفر مصدر كهربائي رائع واذكر ان العلم من دون تمويل هو علم سجين في الكتب والعقول فقط


اخيرا احب ان اساهم في هذا الموضوع عن طريق كتاب تجدونه في المرفقات يشرح كيفية صنع 

خلية شمسية في المنزل وليس في المصنع :75:

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الهايتك (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكورين جزاكم الله كل خير .متابعين*​


----------



## aimanham (31 ديسمبر 2008)

هناک محلات متخصصه بالمواد الکیمائیه فی کل مکان وفی کل مدینه عربیه علی ما اظن

واذا عجزتم اخوانی عن ایجادها یمکنکم الاستعانه بکلیات الکیمیاء فی مدنکم فهناک موظفین ولجان شراء متخصصه فی شراءالمواد الکیمیائیه من الاسواق 

او یمکنکم البحث فی الانترنت عن( تجاره المواد الکیمیائیه ) او (استیراد وتصدیر المواد الکیمیائیه )فی بلدانکم فمعظم تلک الشرکات اصبح لها مواقع دعائیه علی الشبکه


----------



## rafek (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اسرار الطاقة الشمسية على الرابط
http://rafek.yoo7.com/index.htm


----------



## solarplz (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بحثت كثيرا في المواقع وعلى يوتيوب واتمنى بل اعشق ولا اعرف كيف اوصف لكم حبي ان اصنع خليه ولو سانتي بسانتي ولكن لا اعرف لماذا لايتم الموضوع الشرح لايكون كافي 
ارجوووووووكم اذا كانت كل المواد متوفرة كما شاهدت الاخ هاشم ذكر 
طيييييب رجاء وطلب خاص اعطوني الفكره او ابعتولي على ال***** كيف ابدأ وماهي الخطوات بالتفصيل 
واليييمييل هو 
l9999999
على الهوت
وشكرا


----------



## يحيى الطائي (27 يناير 2009)

نتمنى من الاخوة ان يدعم جهدهم هذا بالصور وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## swairjo (28 يناير 2009)

رائع يا شباب العرب و لكن خلينا نجرب و نطور خبراتنا


----------



## bryar (4 فبراير 2009)

هذا الموضوع شيق جدا وارجوا منكم الأستمرار لأن لها منفعة عامة وتهم كل الأعضاء ولكم كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (4 فبراير 2009)

*اسف لتاخري بالرد*

الحقيقة مموجودة هاي المادة لان اغلب المواد الموجودة في الهند هي من صنع الشركات الداعمة للشركات المصدرة الهندية والحقيقة تقال ان الهنود همه عباقرة في التصنيع وانا الان في ايران / مشهد مع التحية واسف اخي للتاخر لظروف شخصية


----------



## zeneldin3 (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الكرام ... انا عندي الاستعداد لتمويل مشروع صناعه خلايا شمسية ... ولكن اريد ان اعرف التكاليف المبدئية للمشروع... أرجو الرد.. شكراً


----------



## mandz (12 فبراير 2012)

_نتمنى من الاخوة ان يدعم جهدهم هذا بالصور وجزاكم الله كل خير_


----------



## روح الحرية (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بالموضوع بلاشك كان له فائدة كبيرة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## هبة .. (29 مايو 2013)

اريد مساعده عن مشروع solar pv


----------



## الشاهين ابوحازم (6 يونيو 2013)

لماذا توقف الحلم
لماذا لم يكتمل هذا المشروع الرائع


----------

